# Ghostbusters: Mehr Frauenpower im exklusiven Trailer



## Phean (20. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ghostbusters: Mehr Frauenpower im exklusiven Trailer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ghostbusters: Mehr Frauenpower im exklusiven Trailer


----------



## devilsreject (20. Mai 2016)

Feministischer Quatsch


----------



## Xivanon (20. Mai 2016)

Ohne Ton sah das ganz lustig aus.


----------



## FitzwilliamD (20. Mai 2016)

Der Trailer sagt's schon selbst: "Traurig"!


----------



## nuuub (20. Mai 2016)

Nein. 
Nein, nein, nein. 
Nein, verdammt nochmal, NEIN!


----------



## Phone (21. Mai 2016)

Mich würde an dieser Stelle mal interessieren wie das Marketing, Studio und Schauspieler auf diese kommende Katastrophe reagiert hat?
Wann kommen die ersten von denen und sagen "ich wusste das er schlecht wird aber man muss ja auch leben"
Oder würde er doch produziert um Überschüsse zu verpulvern um mal wieder minus zu machen? xD


----------



## Shredhead (21. Mai 2016)

Es gibt nur einen Ghostbusters Film, und der ist von 1984! Dieser Müll kann in ne Ecke kriechen und sterben!


----------



## Triplezer0 (21. Mai 2016)

Dass da keine einzige bekannte Schauspielerin mitspielt sagt schon alles....

Das idiotische Skript wollte wohl keine unterschreiben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Mai 2016)

Die sind von allen guten Geistern verlassen 

Sieht bisher alles ziemlich schlimm aus.


----------



## Enisra (21. Mai 2016)

Ich glaube die meisten Dödel haben nichtmal ne Ahnung warum der Film Murks ist (besonders der der ganz oben steht)
Die meisten finden den doch eh nur Blöd weil der nicht mehr der Alte ist und es Frauen sind und das ist so intelligent wie ne Rechte Partei "protest" zu wählen
Únd als Ob der mit nem määnl. Cast irgendwie besser wär


----------



## Triplezer0 (21. Mai 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich glaube die meisten Dödel haben nichtmal ne Ahnung warum der Film Murks ist (besonders der der ganz oben steht)



Den Film zu haten nur weil die Hauptdarsteller Frauen sind ist sehr idiotisch. Aber wenn man vom Trailer ausgeht ist er einfach nur wahnsinnig schlecht.

Und müssen wir überall Politik reinbringen ?...


----------



## Wynn (21. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vwq3Ir8LXPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



CGI sieht grausam aus
Die Lizenz wird gemelkt
weiterführung der Story 30 Jahre später mit einen gemischten Team und eigener Story wär besser gewesen
ich persönlich kann die kinofilme von der mcarthy nicht leiden


----------



## dirkie71 (21. Mai 2016)

Dieser Film wird so gnadenlos floppen...zurecht!


----------



## Orzhov (21. Mai 2016)

Wurde eigentlich mal versucht zu erklären wieso man den Cast "genderswappt"?


----------



## Enisra (21. Mai 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Wurde eigentlich mal versucht zu erklären wieso man den Cast "genderswappt"?



Das wird ja nichtmal erklärt was das jetzt für nen Film sein soll und warum der Reboot doch keiner sein soll


----------



## Wynn (21. Mai 2016)

Stephen King hat wenigstens auf Twitter erklärt warum bei der Verfilmung alles anders ist

Warnung - Link enthält Bücher Spoiler
https://twitter.com/StephenKing/status/733244613000069120



Spoiler



Am Ende der Büchereihe endet das Buch wie es anfing nur das diesmal Roland das Elder Horn hat was damals zerbrach / verloren ging. Der Film spielt also nach den Büchern in einer alternativen Welt


----------



## Worrel (21. Mai 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Wurde eigentlich mal versucht zu erklären wieso man den Cast "genderswappt"?


Ist doch lustig - Frauen - _als Wissenschaftler_ - Hahaha!


----------



## Lightbringer667 (21. Mai 2016)

James Rolfe hat das in nem YT Video ganz gut auseinander genommen, warum der Film wahrscheinlich mist ist. An den weiblichen Charakteren liegts jedenfalls nicht. 

Ich bin da jedenfalls auch nicht so scharf drauf. Ghostbusters 1 und auch 2 waren cool. Aber das waren Filme meine Kindheit und sind auch nostalgisch verklärt von meiner Seite her. Da kann es ein Reboot nur schlechter machen.


----------



## Orzhov (21. Mai 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ist doch lustig - Frauen - _als Wissenschaftler_ - Hahaha!



Ja ich merk schon der Humor des Films trifft bestenfalls bedingt meinen Geschmack.


----------



## USA911 (21. Mai 2016)

Das die 4 Darsteller Frauen sind, ist sowas von egal und macht einen Film nicht besser oder schlechter.
Aber dieser Film ist einfach nur murks. Es ist ein Aufguss des Originals, ohne das es wirklich Charaktere mit einem ordentlichen Charakter sind. Es sind reine Klischee erfüller. Ebenso die "Geister". Das sind einfach nur neonfarbene, überzeichnete Animationen, die unglaubwürdig und ohne Charakter sind. Damals hatte der Marshmallowman, wenigstens noch alleinstellungsmerkmale. Aber die Geister hier sind einfach alle nur "gleich". Ausnahme "Slimy" (Name richtig?). Die Witze sind vorhersehbar und uninspiriert. Ich hatte das Gefühl, das man die ganze Witze, die zur Klischee erfüllung dienen, schon tausendmal woanders gehört/gesehen zuhaben.
Erinnert mich stark an, MIB 2, der ein aufguss des ersten Teils war, nur mit umgedrehten rollen.

Meiner Meinung nach, verdient der Film höchstens eine erwähnung bei der Himbeerwahl. Die Produktionskosten hätte man sich sparen können. Kurz gesagt:" Ein Beispiel was zeigt das ein Neuaufguss, nicht umbedingt besser ist"


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. Mai 2016)

Och, den neuen Trailer fand ich eigentlich ganz nett. Nicht jeder Gag passt, aber ich musste im Gegensatz zum ersten Video dann doch das ein oder andere Mal grinsen.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (21. Mai 2016)

[X] Wurzelbahndlung beim Zahnarzt
[  ] Dieser Film


----------



## Worrel (21. Mai 2016)

USA911 schrieb:


> Damals hatte der Marshmallowman, wenigstens noch alleinstellungsmerkmale.


Man beachte auch den Umstand, *warum *es damals ein Marshmellowman war - das war nicht einfach ein x-beliebiges, schon existierendes Wesen, das jetzt NY heimsucht, sondern wurde erzeugt(!), weil einer der Ghostbusters daran gedacht hatte.

Warum sollte der jetzt also wieder auftauchen? Vor allem, wenn man - selbst wenn man die Story 1:1 analog verlaufen läßt - die Chance hat, dadurch an der selben Stelle eine der Frauen an was anderes denken zu lassen? Wie wär's beispielsweise mit dem Coca Cola Weihnachtsmann in Futurama Manier?


----------



## SphinxBased (21. Mai 2016)

Ich bin absolut für die Frauenquote aber das geht zu weit.Ich werde mir diesen Film nicht antun und behalte Ghostbusters 1/2 in guter Erinnerung.Ich glaube da kommt nix mehr ran!!!!


----------



## Enisra (21. Mai 2016)

SphinxBased schrieb:


> Ich bin absolut für die Frauenquote aber das geht zu weit.Ich werde mir diesen Film nicht antun und behalte Ghostbusters 1/2 in guter Erinnerung.Ich glaube da kommt nix mehr ran!!!!



Ja...
und wieder zeigt sich das sich Leute mit der Phrase "Ich habe nichts gegen ..., aber!" selbst entlarven
Als ob der Film wegenen den Schauspielerinnen schlecht ist, die machen das noch ganz okay und können auch nur das machen was im Drehbuch steht


----------



## Orzhov (21. Mai 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Das wird ja nichtmal erklärt was das jetzt für nen Film sein soll und warum der Reboot doch keiner sein soll



Wie findest du den Film bisher eigentlich so?


----------



## golani79 (21. Mai 2016)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> James Rolfe hat das in nem YT Video ganz gut auseinander genommen, warum der Film wahrscheinlich mist ist. An den weiblichen Charakteren liegts jedenfalls nicht.
> 
> Ich bin da jedenfalls auch nicht so scharf drauf. Ghostbusters 1 und auch 2 waren cool. Aber das waren Filme meine Kindheit und sind auch nostalgisch verklärt von meiner Seite her. Da kann es ein Reboot nur schlechter machen.



Weil der James erwähnt wurde - hier das Video:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hz8X2A7wHyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## FitzwilliamD (21. Mai 2016)

Conan... Total Recall... Karate Kid... Ghostbusters...

der Film reiht sich in die Liste der Remakes von 80er Filmen ein, auf die man dankend verzichten kann.


----------



## Enisra (21. Mai 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Wie findest du den Film bisher eigentlich so?



Bisher sieht das aus wie nen Unnötiges Remake dass versucht den ersten Teil zu kopieren nur in Schlecht, die Effekte mit Billig CGI und ohne das Wissen warum das damals Witzig war und das jetzt die Ray Figur von Anfang dabei ist
wie so nen Ami-Remake von Ausländischen Filmen

Nen Dritter Teil mit dem Cast wäre mir lieber gewesen



FitzwilliamD schrieb:


> Conan... Total Recall... Karate Kid... Ghostbusters...
> 
> der Film reiht sich in die Liste der Remakes von 80er Filmen ein, auf die man dankend verzichten kann.



*hust* Kung Fu Kid...
Der Film war echt ne Frechheit


----------



## Panth (21. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ohne Kritik an Pc games: Ist der Trailer gesponsert? Oder ist das nur mein Empfinden? Ich kann verstehen, dass neben Computerspielen auch Filme thematisiert werden, vollkommen ok! Aber der Trailer war auch schon bei buffed auf der Main-Page. Gibt genügend andere Blockbuster, die ich trotz täglich PcGames/buffed/4players lesen nie angetroffen habe. Hätte der Film nicht Ghostbusters geheißen, ich hätte mir ihn angesehen. Seit Orange is the new Black weiß ich, dass auch Frauen super Humor rüberbringen können. Aber ich verbinde nun mal eine Männertruppe mit Ghostbusters und dieser Trailer fühlt sich falsch an. Was ich aber noch schlimmer finde, ist das jetzt im I-Net dazu aufgerufen wird, den Film zu gucken, gerade weil dort Frauen vorkommen, die nicht dem Schöhnheitsideal entsprechen. Hallo? Das ist meine Freizeit, muss ich jetzt etwa Filme gucken um der political correctness zu entsprechen? Soweits kommt es noch. Da bleibe ich doch sogar lieber beim Kapitalismus, jedem das seine, so sexistisch, maskulin, feminin es auch sei.


----------



## golani79 (21. Mai 2016)

FitzwilliamD schrieb:


> Conan... Total Recall... Karate Kid... Ghostbusters...
> 
> der Film reiht sich in die Liste der Remakes von 80er Filmen ein, auf die man dankend verzichten kann.



Achtung - da kommt noch mehr 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gt8E6X6-744

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Generell denke ich, könnte ein Remake oder ein Reboot von Ghostbusters durchaus funktionieren - nur hätte man von Anfang an vlt. ein wenig anders an die Sache herangehen sollen.
Finde, das Video vom AVGN beschreibts eigentlich recht gut.

Wenn ich Ghostbusters schauen will, sehe ich mir lieber das Original nochmal an!


----------



## nuuub (21. Mai 2016)

> Achtung - da kommt noch mehr



Na toll... Jetzt machst du mir noch den Samstag kaputt. ^^

Es gibt nur einen McGyver. Das ist R.D.Anderson. Ende.


----------



## Chroom (22. Mai 2016)

SphinxBased schrieb:


> Ich bin absolut für die Frauenquote aber das geht zu weit.Ich werde mir diesen Film nicht antun und behalte Ghostbusters 1/2 in guter Erinnerung.Ich glaube da kommt nix mehr ran!!!!


Ich bin absolut gegen die Frauenquote da ich der Meinung bin das nur die am besten dafür qualifizierten Personen gewisse Posten besetzen sollten. Wenn dadurch dann mehr Frauen im Amt sind als Männer sag ich nur...bitte gerne. Ansonsten ist die Quote für mich Blödsinn


----------



## MatthiasBrueckle (23. Mai 2016)

Triplezer0 schrieb:


> Dass da keine einzige bekannte Schauspielerin mitspielt sagt schon alles....
> 
> Das idiotische Skript wollte wohl keine unterschreiben.



Du kannst dem Film viel vorwerfen, aber dass du Melissa McCarthy ("Spy", "The Boss", "Brautalarm") und Kristen Wiig ("Der Marsianer", "Das erstaunliche Leben des Walter Mitty", "Brautalarm") nicht kennst, ist ja nicht die Schuld des Films


----------



## Enisra (23. Mai 2016)

MatthiasBrueckle schrieb:


> Du kannst dem Film viel vorwerfen, aber dass du Melissa McCarthy ("Spy", "The Boss", "Brautalarm") und Kristen Wiig ("Der Marsianer", "Das erstaunliche Leben des Walter Mitty", "Brautalarm") nicht kennst, ist ja nicht die Schuld des Films



vorallem sieht man ja auch, dass bekannte Schauspieler nen Film auch Groß Aufwerten, wenn man sieht wen Uwe Boll so ran holt


----------



## Triplezer0 (23. Mai 2016)

MatthiasBrueckle schrieb:


> Du kannst dem Film viel vorwerfen, aber dass du Melissa McCarthy ("Spy", "The Boss", "Brautalarm") und Kristen Wiig ("Der Marsianer", "Das erstaunliche Leben des Walter Mitty", "Brautalarm") nicht kennst, ist ja nicht die Schuld des Films



Der Film ist trotzdem schlecht


----------



## Seegurkensalat (23. Mai 2016)

MatthiasBrueckle schrieb:


> Du kannst dem Film viel vorwerfen, aber dass du Melissa McCarthy ("Spy", "The Boss", "Brautalarm") und Kristen Wiig ("Der Marsianer", "Das erstaunliche Leben des Walter Mitty", "Brautalarm") nicht kennst, ist ja nicht die Schuld des Films



Zumindest bei Melissa McCarthy hat man aber m.M. nach nicht viel verpasst, die andere kenne ich auch nicht. Wo hat denn im Marsianer eine Frau mitgespielt, ich bin grad echt am überlegen


----------

